# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  tư vấn về bơm nước thả chìm của HUPA

## qwerty

máy bơm đang được dùng trong rộng rãi không chỉ trong công nghiệp, nông nghiệp mà còn trong các hộ gia đình. Khoa học – kỹ thuật ngày càng tân tiến, máy bơm cũng được cải tiến và cho ra nhiều dòng sản phẩm khác nhau, trong đó không thể không kể đến bơm nước chìm. Với các tính năng ưu việt của mình, máy bơm chìm đang ngày càng được ưu thích. Cùng HUPA tìm hiểu về loại máy bơm nước chìm này nhé.

máy bơm chìm là gì?
Xem thêm : may bom nuoc gieng khoan DONGYIN

bơm nước chìm cũng là bơm nước nhưng có thêm Những tính năng vượt trội hơn so với các loại bơm nước thông thường. Điều phải kể đến đầu tiên đó là máy bơm đặt chìm hoàn toàn dưới nước và vận hành trong môi trường nước, nhờ dùng trong một khoan dầu kín nước hoàn toàn nên động cơ của bơm nước chìm được ngăn chặn hoàn toàn với việc tiếp xúc với môi trường nước bên ngoài.

những điểm mạnh của bơm nước chìm Hùng Phát : HUPA - DONGYIN

Linh hoạt, dễ sử dụng: Nhờ sự linh hoạt của mình mà máy bơm nước chìm rất đa chức năng, có khả năng sử dụng cho nhiều mục đích khác nhau: cấp nước tưới tiêu, thoát nước, máy bơm nước ao hồ,…Bên cạnh đó, nhờ được thiết kế để tự động hoạt động nên phương pháp ứng dụng rất dễ dàng, không phải mồi nước như Những cái máy bơm khác.

hoạt động ổn định: Máy hoạt động hoàn toàn không gây ra tiếng ồn. Với cấu tạo motor điện 2 cực, máy bơm chìm có thể làm tốt hoạt động được trong thời gian dài liên tục.

Tiết kiệm diện tích, dễ dàng lấy nước sâu: tuy máy có trọng lượng lớn, thế nhưng lại được thiết kế rất bé gọn, không chiếm diện tích. Bên cạnh đó, máy còn dễ dàng vận chuyển, cài đặt.

Bền, tuổi thọ cao: Vì đặc tính là đặt chìm trong môi trường nước hoàn toàn nên máy bơm chìm được cấu tạo rất chắc chắn, bền bỉ, với các vật liệu chống ăn mòn & kín.

nồng độ an toàn cao: các cấu tạo của bơm nước điện chìm luôn đảm bảo tính an toàn với bộ cảm biến linh hoạt.

Một số hạn chế của bơm nước chìm
Tham khảo thêm : may bom tha tom DONGYIN

Khó bảo trì máy: Do được đặt hoàn toàn trong môi trường nước nên việc bảo hành máy bơm chìm khi có sự cố là khá khó khăn.

Không được dùng trong quai xách, dây xách khi di dời bơm nước và không được bơm ở mực nước thấp vì rất dễ làm hư hại motor của máy bơm nước chìm do không được làm mát.

chú ý khi mua bơm nước chìm

Hãy Đến Với cty Hùng Phát : HUPA - DONGYIN Để Có những Sản Phẩm máy bơm tốt Nhất

Chủng loại sản phẩm: máy bơm chìm nước sạch có khả năng khác với bơm bùn, bơm bùn đặc, bùn có lẫn rác thải.

Khi lắp đặt xong cần thử chiều quay để đảm bảo máy hoạt động bình thường.

Nên dùng trong tủ điều khiển để tránh được rủi ro khi có sự cố về điện. Tủ điện bảo về cần có bộ chống mất pha, ngược pha, chống kẹt roto.

Công Ty TNHH TM SX Hùng Phát nhà sản xuất máy bơm nước hàng đầu của Việt Nam trong lĩnh vực máy bơm điện chìm, bơm hỏa tiễn, máy bơm giếng khoan thả sâu :
Địa chỉ : Lô J19 đường số 6 khu công nghiệp Hải Sơn xã Đức Hòa huyện Đức Hòa Long An
 Hotline : 0938 344 566
 Web site bom nuoc hoa tien 2 in : https://hupa.com.vn

----------

